# intubation



## sblanchard (Jan 31, 2012)

i have a patient that anesthesiologist had trouble intubating. patient was intubated and had surgery, while patient was in house thae anesthesiologist consulted with patient to make sure that throat was find. can i charge anything for that.


----------

